# Waage an SPS zur Produktionsüberwachung



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

HI
ich hab das problem das ich eine waage (briefwaage oder ähnliches) nutzen will um die produktion an einer spritzgussmaschine zu überwachen. wenn das eingespeicherte gewicht der produkte nicht stimmt soll die maschine anhalten.
wie kann ich das am besten realisieren? welche anschlüsse muss meine waage bzw die sps haben?....
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Zottel (2 Dezember 2003)

Der "kleinste gemeinsame Nenner" ist sicher eine serielle (RS232) Schnittstelle an der Waage. Die SPS braucht dann einen Kommunikationsprozessor, bei Siemens S7-300 z.B. den CP340, wenn ich mich in der Nummer nicht täusche. Vom Waagenhersteller brauchst Du eine Beschreibung des Protokolls und auf dem CP must Du das programmieren.
Als komfortablere Lösung kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es Waagen mit Profibus- oder anderen Feldbusanschlüssen gibt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

danke zottle, hab mich gefreut das mir jemand geantwortet hat.
aber das klingt ja nun doch ziemlich kompliziert alles oder?
gibt es für das problem keine einfachere lösung? bin doch nur n kleiner azubi


----------



## Zottel (2 Dezember 2003)

Na ja, vielleicht habe ich automatisch zu weit gedacht...
Vielleicht reicht es Dir, wenn Du eine Waage mit einem schaltenden Ausgang hättest, z.B. ein Schliesser, der schliesst wenn das Gewicht über einem programmierten Wert liegt.
Das mag es geben.
Frag mal Waagen-Hersteller wie:

Bizerba
Schenk
Mettler-Toledo

Nachteil: Man muss das Soll-Gewicht an der Waage eingeben, während vielleicht die übrigen Einstellungen per Rezeptur an einem OP oder Terminal vorgenommen werden.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

danke dir, das müsste eiegtnlich schon fast reichen. das mit dem einstellen des sollwertes dürfte nicht das problem sein, wozu gibts denn die einrichter  
nur hab ich da wieder ein kleines problem (sorry) und zwar das das meine abschlussprüfung als mechatroniker werden soll, und da wäre es schon nicht schlcht wenn da ne kleine programmierarbeit dabei wäre...


----------



## Zottel (2 Dezember 2003)

Na ja, es ist ja nicht fertig mit dem Schaltausgang:
Ich nehme an die Maschine produziert in einem Zyklus wie:
Form schliessen
Masse einfüllen 
Form öffnen
Produkt ausstossen/entnehmen ?

Nun sollte die SPS irgendwann vor dem Entnehmen des Produkts prüfen, dass der Kontakt von der Waage NICHT geschlossen ist. (sonst liegt noch etwas auf der Waage->Alarm).
Und dann muss das Produkt gewogen werden, wobei eventuell eine Zeit nötig ist, bis die Waage eingeschwungen oder beruhigt ist und das endgültige Gewicht anzeigt.
Ferner wäre vielleicht ein 2. Kontakt an der Waage nützlich, der anzeigt ob das Gewicht bis auf eine kleine Toleranz Null ist, um festzustellen, dass die Waage wirklich leer ist bevor das Produkt aufgelegt wird. (Ich kann mir vorstellen, das Leute bewusst etwas darauflegen, um ein gutes Produkt zu "simulieren").


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2003)

nicht ganz richtig zottel.
die waage soll erkennen ob alle teile aus der form ausgestoßen wurden. die form soll also erst wieder schließen nachdem die waage erkannt hat das das richtige gewicht da ist. die erkennung sollte natürlich schnell gehen da die zykluszeit nach möglichkeit nicht verändert werden soll. so schnell wie möglich ist also angestrebt...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2003)

würde sich das vielleicht auch relativ unkompliziert über eine SIWAREX U machen lassen!?
bin für jede hilfe dankbar


----------

